# My poor big boy



## Razorhog (Jan 24, 2014)

Our Golden, Nichomas, will be 12 in a few months. The last year he has really gone down hill. He has fatty tumors, which the vet says we could have surgery but it might not be beneficial considering his quality of life. His biggest problem is with his back legs, it's like they have no power anymore. Our house is completely hardwood, and he struggles to get up. The last couple of days he can't get up at all without help. If we put down a rug, he might lay on it but most of the time he plops down on the hardwood. I am so sad while writing this. I'm not sure what to do, so I'm kind of just venting. The vet put him on Previcox for arthritis, which seems to help but not much. When I got home this afternoon, I had to carry him outside, and he can barely stand up in the grass.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Razorhog*

Razorhog

I am so very sorry to hear about Nicholas!
When were you at the vet last?
Did they do bloodwork or xrays on him?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't want to alarm you, but is your vet sure that his hind leg weakness is due to arthritis? 
I have had this happen with my golden March of last year and my lab mix showed hind leg weakness at the end of last year - both had incurable cancer and I had to let them go.

I don't want to be an alarmist but could you have your vet run some blood work on your boy to make sure all is in order? The next step would be an ultrasound of heart and belly. 

Good luck to your boy.


----------



## Razorhog (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes last time they did both. Mild arthritis and no sign of cancer. I'll probably take him back tomorrow. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

If it is arthritis- there could be other things that can be done. Adequan might help. There are also other pain meds you can use as well. Also think about doing acupuncture or laser therapy. I think they could be beneficial.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Razorhog*

Razorhog

So glad they did the tests.
I would definitely call and see the vet tomorrow.
I will say a prayer for Nicholas.
I know how much we worry when they get old!
Would a floor runner help? More throw rugs?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My boys had bloodwork that was great two months or less prior to their collapse. When they collapsed, they were severely anemic. My point, things can change really fast, just want you to be aware.

Great that you are taking him to the vet again.


----------



## Razorhog (Jan 24, 2014)

Well I guess I should say that the doctor said "it's not good" when he checked out the tumors. But the preliminary blood work they did that day did not indicate cancer. He's had fatty tumors most of his life, we've had some removed. One that has recently developed on his front shoulder is huge, say football size. Another on the side, front of his neck, and in several other places. Doesn't bode well, I know. One of his vets said she has always had goldens, and lost two of them at age 12 to cancer. We'll see what the doc says tomorrow. Thanks for any thoughts, prayers, good vibes, etc sent our way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Razorhog*

Razorhog

So glad you're taking him to the vet tomorrow. Perhaps they will redo the bloodwork. I had a female Golden, Smooch, who got fatty tumors and they were all fine, but then around the age of 12 she got a big one and when they did the bloodwork and xray of her chest, they found out she had cancer. She also was having some problems getting up.

Please let us know-praying for Nicholas.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Arthritis*



Rainheart said:


> If it is arthritis- there could be other things that can be done. Adequan might help. There are also other pain meds you can use as well. Also think about doing acupuncture or laser therapy. I think they could be beneficial.


What Rainheart said is true. Adequan and Rimadyl both helped my girl with arthritis.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so sorry it is beyond hard. The expressions on their face when they cannot get up is heart breaking. I so wanted to scoop my girl up into my arms and rescue her but it was impossible. We put down temporary carpet in our house so she could get up. We also bought her a canine cooling bed with memory foam for her joints and to keep her cool. You could also try non slip booties or socks.
I just wanted to also chime in and let you know that you are not alone and that our hearts go out to you.


----------



## dogsbestfriend912 (Nov 21, 2013)

very sorry to hear about nichomas issues. i had to put down a big cheep rug to cover my kitchen for gretchen, i covered the hole floor. i switched gretchen to dasuquin made by nutramax , when she was 12, she was limping about every other day. rarely does she limp any more, she is 14 now.you may want to check it out. it does require a double dose for the first 4-6 weeks, but it helped gretchen very much.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm so sorry 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

When my boys back legs started getting weak, I start him on adequan injections. The results were amazing, there are many meds out there that can help. I also bought a Help-Em-Up-Harness, worth every penny, I could lift him straight up with it. Thought and prayers to you and your pup.


----------



## dogsbestfriend912 (Nov 21, 2013)

another thing you may want to look at is her paw pads. gretchen has hyperkaratosis, now that i RUB vaseline in her pads three times a day, get gets around alot better.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nichomas*

How is Nichomas-did he go to the vet.
Is his name Nicholas or Nichomas?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry, too. I know how hard it is to see them getting older and having a hard time. If it is arthritis, there are so many options now - hopefully you and your vet can find a good treatment plan that will give him some relief. 



Doug said:


> I am so sorry it is beyond hard. The expressions on their face when they cannot get up is heart breaking. I so wanted to scoop my girl up into my arms and rescue her but it was impossible. We put down temporary carpet in our house so she could get up. We also bought her a canine cooling bed with memory foam for her joints and to keep her cool.* You could also try non slip booties or socks.
> *I just wanted to also chime in and let you know that you are not alone and that our hearts go out to you.


This is a really good idea. If you don't want to keep balloon boots on him all the time (as they are tight around the ankles), I bought some great little socks for my old girl when she was trying to scratch a surgical wound. They had little rubber grips on the bottoms so that she didn't slip on the floors. Really easy to put on, and they stayed on. Check your local pet outfitter shops - they have more and more options these days.


----------



## Razorhog (Jan 24, 2014)

His name is Nichomas. Pronounces Nick-oh-mas. It's American Indian for "grandmother". Yes he's a boy,lol. My wife just liked the name. 
Back from the vet. She was very concerned. She said we could do blood work, x-rays, etc but at this point it would not change much.  She changed his pain meds and started him on steroids. It's about quality of life now. Lately his QoL has been very poor. We've only been back a while and I can already tell he's perking up a bit from the steroid shot. He walked inside on his own! My goal is to make him comfortable and happy for as long as I can. He's made me happy for almost 12 years. 
Sweet Girl, what are the balloon socks that you mentioned? I've seen grippy socks online, but they get such mixed reviews.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Nichomas. I hope the medication helps him. 

I lost my Bridge boy 3 years ago at the age of 15.5, he was having trouble with is back legs also. I too have wood flooring in my house-my boy was on pain meds, we had to help him up most of the time towards the end. 

I had a lot of area rugs throughout my house to help him. I live in a raised ranch with four steps going between the two levels. My DH built a ramp for our boy to use. 

Prayers Nichomas will have many good days to come.

My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My Joker, who is now 13, has arthritis in his back legs and reached a point where he was not able to jump onto "his" sofa. We started him on Adequan injections, twice weekly for 8 weeks and once a week since then, along with Rimadyl twice a day and Tramadol at night. This program has made a world of difference for my boy, who is now moving with a bounce in his step again despite bitterly cold weather. He leaped on the sofa just a few minutes ago, which just makes my heart sing.

Some other things to consider: Physical therapy with an underwater treadmill can help to strengthen back legs, as can swimming. Chiropractic treatments help many older dogs, as do massage therapy and acupuncture. 

We have rubber-backed bathroom rugs on our hardwood and tile floors to make it easier for Joker to get around the house, too.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## Maxepie (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello, My guy sounds similar to yours. Max will turn 12 in 3 weeks. He too has had fatty lumps all over his body pretty much all his life. In the beginning I had a few removed but then stopped. No sooner did one get removed then another popped up. He has had 2 odd 'mole' like dark coloured growths which I have also had removed.

In the last few months I have noticed him progressively slowing down. We used to walk 45 min to an hour in the evenings and now we may still walk 45 min but cover half the previous distance. Our walks are very slow. In the last few weeks there's been some tripping on the stairs and it looks like he sometimes forgets where his back feet are. 

The vet took xrays and she said overall bones look good. She also tested his reflexes on back paws by 'knuckling' them over to see if he would straighten them. He does not straighten it right away. Last week when she checked it took him almost 8 seconds to correct his feet. A few days ago it took him about 4 seconds. She thinks this delay means that he is not always aware of what's going on with feet so this is a neurological issue. Something called Degenerative Mylopathy where they lose feeling in the hind end. The way to confirm this is to do an MRI which costs a few thousand dollars. Unfortunately, there is no cure if this is what he actually has so I am not doing the MRI.

Blood tests have come back normal as well so at this time I just plan on keeping him as comfortable as possible and move to place with no stairs. If this is Degenerative Mylopathy, his back end will continue to deteriorate. It's so heartbreaking.

If your place has hardwood, my suggestion is to get those kids play-mats. They come in bright colours or I picked some up in black. They are soft, square and come in pack of four that you piece together. They are pretty comfy for the pups and not as warm as their pillows. Easy to clean as you can just wipe it down. My Max also prefers sleeping on the cooler floor even though I want him on his pillow.
You may also wish to get vet to check your dog for Proprioceptive deficit (to see if he has trouble sensing where feet are).

One more thought - my pup LOVES treats. I've been giving mine Glyco-Flex111 which is a glucosomine supplement. He gets his treats and I feel as though it is helping with his joints so its a win-win. (yes, I still call Max a puppy!)
Best wishes...


----------



## Razorhog (Jan 24, 2014)

He's doing so much better today! The meds must really be helping. He actually ran a little bit (trying to avoid one of my 3 year old twin boys on his electric tractor). It was an awkward run but it's like he was almost smiling when he came over to me. Wagging his tail!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Really pleased to read your sweet boy is doing better!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Razorhog*



Razorhog said:


> His name is Nichomas. Pronounces Nick-oh-mas. It's American Indian for "grandmother". Yes he's a boy,lol. My wife just liked the name.
> Back from the vet. She was very concerned. She said we could do blood work, x-rays, etc but at this point it would not change much.  She changed his pain meds and started him on steroids. It's about quality of life now. Lately his QoL has been very poor. We've only been back a while and I can already tell he's perking up a bit from the steroid shot. He walked inside on his own! My goal is to make him comfortable and happy for as long as I can. He's made me happy for almost 12 years.
> Sweet Girl, what are the balloon socks that you mentioned? I've seen grippy socks online, but they get such mixed reviews.


So glad you took Nichomas to the vet and so happy he seems to be doing better from the shot! Please keep us all posted!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Razorhog said:


> Sweet Girl, what are the balloon socks that you mentioned? I've seen grippy socks online, but they get such mixed reviews.


The balloon ones are actually booties - they're called Pawz. I use them on Shala for the salt outside (they are more winter protection for city dogs where there is way too much salt on the streets!). They are great - but I'm not sure I'd want to leave them on longer than an hour or so at a time, just because they are tight around the ankle.

The socks I bought for Tesia were like those old socks - what were they called? Totes or something? They were knit socks with rubber grips on the bottoms. That is what I bought for her, and they worked great. I wonder if something like that would give Nichomas a bit of a grip on the bottom of his feet and help him get up easier? I bought them at a doggy boutique in my neighbourhood - something like these:

My Dear Dog Anti-Skid Socks for Dogs (S-L, Assorted Colors) - USD $ 3.99

Dog Clothing| Rubber-Bottomed Knit Dog Socks


----------



## Razorhog (Jan 24, 2014)

Just an update - he's doing fairly well. His meds seem to be helping a lot, he can get up on his own a lot of the time now. Thanks for all the words of encouragement.


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

Very sad, I hope the vet can do more for him so he's not in pain.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Razorhog*



Razorhog said:


> Just an update - he's doing fairly well. His meds seem to be helping a lot, he can get up on his own a lot of the time now. Thanks for all the words of encouragement.


Glad to hear he's doing better!


----------



## Razorhog (Jan 24, 2014)

I am sad to report that we had to let Nichomas go today. Our vet was so sweet and gentle about the process and we were there with him when he went to sleep. It was heart-wrenching but it was time. Over the past week, he got worse to the point of not being about to walk at all. It is a very sad time, but I'm glad that he is no longer suffering. 
It was a beautiful day here, and we took off work to just sit in the yard with him. Fed him bits of steak, and just enjoyed his company for one last time. 
I will miss you my sweet big boy.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm so very sorry. Just reading your posts, you gave sweet Nichomas some relief these past few weeks. I'm sure he knew he was loved.

Be kind to yourself and tell us more about him when you feel up to it. We've all be there and sure know how awful you feel.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss, it is never easy. I recently put down Bonnie and Clyde, very tough days. Sounds like your boy had a wonderful life! RIP sweet boy, hugs to you!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so very sorry. I know the pain you are experiencing right now, and my heart goes out to you.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm so very sorry. RIP dear Nichomas.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Pray God's comfort for you. I went through this with our Piper last year. Reading this brought tears to my eyes again. Blessings. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very for your loss. Losing a beloved pet is so painful.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Sounds like you had a great boy.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry. I'm glad you got to let him go your way and that he got to enjoy one last day of steak with those he loved.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Words fail me, nothing can be said - other than I am so very sorry for your loss! Sounds like Nichomas had a wonderful life with a family who loved him dearly and always did what was best for him, especially today.

HUGS


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Hugs to you


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

If your sweet boy could thank you, I know he would. It takes a lot of love to let them go.

Peace be with you, as it surely is with Nichomas.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Nichomas.

My thoughts are with you.

Godspeed sweet boy


----------



## Razorhog (Jan 24, 2014)

A little about Nichomas. He was a super sweet and gentle dog. Not the brightest crayon in the box though! He would routinely be surprised by his own tail and chase it in circles for long periods of time. He would only take specific routes to the back door - he could be standing right next to it but instead of going out directly, he would take the long way around and go out "his way". He also always drank all of our other dog's water and forget he had his own bowl. So many little quirks that made him, him. He was so good with our children. We have twin boys that will soon be 4, and he was always so patient with the tail pulling and climbing all over him. He truly will be missed. 
Thanks to everyone here for your words of encouragement and condolences.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Sounds like an amazing dog! You were so lucky to have him. I just love the golden quirks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss. It's so difficult to let them go. Keeping you and your family in our thoughts at this sad time.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wilbur'sDad (Feb 19, 2014)

You were so lucky to have him in your life - and I'm sure he felt the same about you. Our thoughts are with you.


----------

